# My new KDX has a bad screen :-(



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

What a bummer!! On the positive side, I called Kindle customer service this morning and they are sending me a replacement. Unfortunately, the new unit will probably not get to me until Friday.

I received my KDX on Friday. Plugged it in. Turned it on. Used Whispernet to transfer about 350 books. Put it to sleep. We had a trip this weekend so didn't get to play with it. Got home late last night and went to bed. Got up this morning and grabbed the KDX, wrapped it in a towel and brought it to work with me. On my first break, I slid the button on top to wake it up and one side of my screen was black and the other side white. I tried resetting and everything I could think of and nothing happened. After I stopped crying, I called customer service. The rep I got was very nice. I explained the situation and she said she would send a new one, but that it wouldn't get to me until Friday. This caused a few more tears, but oh well, at least they are replacing it.

Now, I just have to hope UPS does better than last time. We are leaving on Friday to go to Denver for the weekend. I guess we will sit here and wait for UPS and hope they get here by 6:00pm.

So, all in all, I would have to say customer service rocks. I just wish I didn't have to wait another week.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope your replacement is a good one.  I'm so thankful my K2 has not had any problems since I received it on 2/24/09. I'm surprised you have to wait all week to get your replacement, I thought they usually sent those out overnight.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Hope your replacement is a good one. I'm so thankful my K2 has not had any problems since I received it on 2/24/09. I'm surprised you have to wait all week to get your replacement, I thought they usually sent those out overnight.


I also thought they sent them out overnight. I asked if they were out and the rep said she did not have that information. She said her computer just showed 6/19 as estimated delivery date. So, maybe I will get it sooner, but I am not going to hold my breath. I'm just happy they are replacing it.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

If you get a UPS tracking number, be sure to track it on the actual UPS site instead of Amazon. You will get more accurate information directly from UPS.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

They might go out overnight, but I notice the new *instock date* is the 17th, so it's possible they don't have one to send until then. 

I'm very sorry yours isn't working.  I hope they get it replaced soon for you!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

love2read said:


> If you get a UPS tracking number, be sure to track it on the actual UPS site instead of Amazon. You will get more accurate information directly from UPS.


I always track directly on the UPS website. Problem is UPS never shows up where I live until 6:00pm at the earliest. If they don't get here by 6:00pm, the gate to our community is locked and UPS has to try to deliver again the next day. (I don't like UPS...lol.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> They might go out overnight, but I notice the new *instock date* is the 17th, so it's possible they don't have one to send until then.
> 
> I'm very sorry yours isn't working. I hope they get it replaced soon for you!


That is what I was thining. You are probably going to get one sent over night as soon as they are restocked.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking they had to wait for stock also. The KDX was my birthday present. I was excited to get it early, but as long as it gets here Friday I will still have it the day before my birthday...lol.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that stinks, hope they send out the replacement asap


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this, hope your replacement gets to you fast.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That is terrible. I really hope your replacement gets to you before you leave for your vacation. 

I wonder what the problem was with the screen. It was obviously no fault of yours so I wonder if the black/white screen will be a recurring issue on other Dx's as well?

Either way I hope your new one gets there fast and in perfect working order.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I think trying to download 350 books broke your KDX.  Why do you need 350 books at one time?  Just download 20 that you might want to read or only the one you want to read then download from Amazon another from your list?  I do feel that downloading a large amount of books was the cause of the screen hanging.

Also, why is everyone checking UPS?  I am due to get my KDX via USPS.  Is there a reason why you get your Kindles by UPS and I have to wait for USPS?

Some of the things I have been reading about re the new KDX are common sense usage problems.  Everyone should read their manuals before beginning to do anything BUT charge the new unit.  I get my new KDX this Thursday and will let you know how mine turns out.

Sorry you are having such a bad time.  I think it could also have been a dud.  Hope you get it in time for your trip.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the support.

I don't think the problem with my screen is a frequent problem. At least not yet. If I can believe what the rep told me, mine was the first case she had of this particular issue.

I do need to call Amazon back. If they are going to have the KDX in stock 6/17, I paid for overnight shipping on my first one. They should overnight the second one as far as I am concerned. They may not see it that way, but I think I will try to convice them that would be the right thing to do. If I could receive the replacement by Thursday, I wouldn't have to sit and wait for it before we can leave. Hmmmmm. Worth a shot.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I always track directly on the UPS website. Problem is UPS never shows up where I live until 6:00pm at the earliest. If they don't get here by 6:00pm, the gate to our community is locked and UPS has to try to deliver again the next day. (I don't like UPS...lol.)


We get UPS delivery very late here too. But I don't live in a gated community. I think I would take a lawn chair and wait on the other side of the gate. Would he stop if you flagged him down? 

Oh, I feel bad that you may have to wait. They don't come back again until Monday.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I think trying to download 350 books broke your KDX. Why do you need 350 books at one time? Just download 20 that you might want to read or only the one you want to read then download from Amazon another from your list? I do feel that downloading a large amount of books was the cause of the screen hanging.
> 
> Also, why is everyone checking UPS? I am due to get my KDX via USPS. Is there a reason why you get your Kindles by UPS and I have to wait for USPS?
> 
> ...


I did ask about the download. I downloaded each book, one at a time. Customer service rep said that should not have caused any kind of problem, other than I would have needed to leave it charging while it indexed, which I did.

As far as why would I need 350 books, because the KDX is supposed to hold 3,500 books and one of the reasons I like having an ebook reader is to have all my library on it. 350 is just the beginning. I have another 400 to 450 ebooks from other sources that will be added to the 350 from Amazon.

The reason my Kindle was shipped UPS is because I paid for overnight shipping. I know they use USPS when you use slower shipping methods.

Thanks, I hope I get it in time for my trip too!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

love2read said:


> We get UPS delivery very late here too. But I don't live in a gated community. I think I would take a lawn chair and wait on the other side of the gate. Would he stop if you flagged him down?
> 
> Oh, I feel bad that you may have to wait. They don't come back again until Monday.


I told my DH that was what I was going to do. He said we were going to have to leave by 3:00pm at the latest and if UPS wasn't here by then, I would have to wait to get it until Monday anyway. So, I am going to cross my fingers for an early delivery!!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Nah, if anything, downloading might somehow cause a crash, and that would be an odd glitch, not something to be expected or feared, and that wouldn't kill the actual screen.

Really hope you get your Kindle in time for your trip!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I got an email from USPS stating the Kindle was shipping today; however, they have the incorrect zip code.  The order is right, so not sure how the zip code is incorrect.  Oh well, it will be fun to see if the KDX EVER arrives.  Anyone else have a zip code problem from shipper to carrier?  Checked my order.  All is correct.  Must be a USPS incorrect zip code entry.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

WolfePrincess73:  I think you should encourage Amazon to do the right thing.  You paid for overnight, it should come overnight.  Also, now understand your library.  I have fingers crossed for overnight delivery for your replacement KDX.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I got an email from USPS stating the Kindle was shipping today; however, they have the incorrect zip code. The order is right, so not sure how the zip code is incorrect. Oh well, it will be fun to see if the KDX EVER arrives. Anyone else have a zip code problem from shipper to carrier? Checked my order. All is correct. Must be a USPS incorrect zip code entry. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> WolfePrincess73: I think you should encourage Amazon to do the right thing. You paid for overnight, it should come overnight. Also, now understand your library. I have fingers crossed for overnight delivery for your replacement KDX.


Got my fingers crossed for you! I did look at the order for the replacement and it shows it is shipping overnight. So I'm not sure why the estimated delivery date shows the 19th. I'm going to cross another set of my fingers for me that the KDX will get here on the 18th...lol! (hope no one else needs fingers crossed as I am running out of fingers!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think her Kindle replacement is coming overnight. The Kindle DX will not be back in stock until the 17th and she is getting it on the 19th. That would mean that it is probably getting into warehouses on the 17th, packaged to go out on the 18th, and arriving on the 19th.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Find out where your UPS distribution center is...call and see if you can pick it up Friday morning. They will keep it off the truck for you.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened with your DX. It is very upsetting.
I would call Amazon Kindle support back immediately and ask to speak to a supervisor.
Tell them that you had a very nice person take care of you. But this is a special circumstance.
Tell them you are going away on Friday and must have it on Thursday. Is there anything
she can do to make this happen.
Tell them that this was not your fault. This is a 500 item you invested in. And you paid for
overnight shipping. Be very nice and very courteous. But tell them about the fact you have to 
leave early on Friday. Is there anything you can do so you can have it for your trip.
Let us know what happens. But I would definitely bump it up to the next tier of support.
Good luck.
Rich


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I received my KDX just minutes ago.  It was not suppose to ship until today, but upon further checking it actually left KY on the 10th of June and arrived June 14th.  Delivered in tact and is now charging.  Husband is reading the manual on the DX.  Screen is fantastic and landscape and portrait modes are fantastic.  Hubby loves the larger text since he does not need his readers.

Will put it through its paces in the next couple of days and as soon as it is fully charged will take it outside into the CA sun.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats on receiving your DX!!

I am going to call customer service and ask about possibly receiving my replacement by Thursday and if there is no way, I will call UPS and find distribution center to see if they will let me pick up there. Thanks for that idea!!!


Edited to add: FYI - It is UPS policy to NOT hold a package for pick up until they have tried to deliver it at least once. No matter the circumstance, they have to try to deliver. Oh well, it was worth looking into. On to Amazon customer service.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Good luck WolfePrincess73.  I am sure they will get it there in time.  From what I have read Amazon has the BEST customer service.  So far, so good.  Hubby still reading all about his new KDX.  Too funny, he never reads the instructions.  Love Kindle for converting him.  Ha Ha.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

What a bummer !!  I know I would be might %^&% if that had happened to me. I hope the package comes in time for your trip and I'm sure you will love it. Here I thought only I had the black cloud hanging over  

            Good luck !!  Brian


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Congrats on receiving your DX!!
> 
> I am going to call customer service and ask about possibly receiving my replacement by Thursday and if there is no way, I will call UPS and find distribution center to see if they will let me pick up there. Thanks for that idea!!!
> 
> Edited to add: FYI - It is UPS policy to NOT hold a package for pick up until they have tried to deliver it at least once. No matter the circumstance, they have to try to deliver. Oh well, it was worth looking into. On to Amazon customer service.


I have another idea but it's probably not going to work. Do you think you could request that they deliver it to a local UPS store so that you can pick it up from there? Once it's been mailed they probably won't, I just wasn't sure if Amazon would let you change the delivery address. Or if they will let you change the delivery address, could you have it delivered to a friend's house that gets an earlier delivery time?

Hopefully with overnight shipping, you will get it Thursday. Amazon tends to overestimate arrival dates just to cover themselves and not have people angry. That way if it arrives earlier than expected, they have lots of happy customers.

Good luck in getting this worked out.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian.

That might be an option to have it shipped to a different address as it won't ship until Wednesday or Thursday. Thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just for info. . . today Amazon is showing the DX in stock as of the 18th.  That's Thursday.  It had said the 17th up until yesterday.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just for info. . . today Amazon is showing the DX in stock as of the 18th. That's Thursday. It had said the 17th up until yesterday.


I know! My fingers are cramping from being crossed for so long. I find it hard to believe Amazon didn't keep any stock of the DX to use for replacements. That just doesn't seem right. I will continue to hope I receive my replacement Friday. I am going to call customer service when they open and ask about changing the delivery address on my order. If I can do that, it will solve my problems. Even if I can't get it before we leave on Friday, I will know where it is.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just for info. . . today Amazon is showing the DX in stock as of the 18th. That's Thursday. It had said the 17th up until yesterday.


Guessing here. The shipment arrives on the 17th but is not available to be shipped out until the 18th. They probably have to check tings in and do their inventory control before sending things out. There is a turn around that has to be taken into consideration.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Congrats on receiving your DX!!
> 
> I am going to call customer service and ask about possibly receiving my replacement by Thursday and if there is no way, I will call UPS and find distribution center to see if they will let me pick up there. Thanks for that idea!!!
> 
> Edited to add: FYI - It is UPS policy to NOT hold a package for pick up until they have tried to deliver it at least once. No matter the circumstance, they have to try to deliver. Oh well, it was worth looking into. On to Amazon customer service.


My UPS center will hold a package for me. They'll even have my driver call me so I can meet up with him in town somewhere. Heck, at this point I have his cell phone number and can actually just skip the center and call him direct if I really need something (like when I got a replacement cell phone). Sometimes, if he sees me in town and has a package for me, he'll flag me down and give it to me then.

I also suggest changing the delivery address to your local UPS store or Mailboxes Etc. I did that once when I knew my regular UPS guy was going to be on vacation, and I had it by noon. They charged me $1-2, but it was well worth it to have a bit earlier.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My UPS center will hold a package for me. They'll even have my driver call me so I can meet up with him in town somewhere. Heck, at this point I have his cell phone number and can actually just skip the center and call him direct if I really need something (like when I got a replacement cell phone). Sometimes, if he sees me in town and has a package for me, he'll flag me down and give it to me then.
> 
> I also suggest changing the delivery address to your local UPS store or Mailboxes Etc. I did that once when I knew my regular UPS guy was going to be on vacation, and I had it by noon. They charged me $1-2, but it was well worth it to have a bit earlier.


Wow that is so cool wish I could do that. My regular driver is okay. He knows to leave my packages next door at the laundry mat. I only have a problem when he does not get my package.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our regular driver is great. . . . .I've left notes on the door before, if I'm not going to be home, for him to leave a package with a neighbor rather than just on the porch and it's never a problem.  I don't do it often: only when expecting something of relatively high value.  He always knocks, even if no sig is required, and then leaves the package on the porch behind the bushes so it's not obviously visible from the street.  Bottom line is it totally depends on the driver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just for info. . . today Amazon is showing the DX in stock as of the 18th. That's Thursday. It had said the 17th up until yesterday.


Just looked again and now it shows in stock on JUNE 22. Ack. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just looked again and now it shows in stock on JUNE 22. Ack. . . . .


That might just mean that they already have all the ones that are coming in on the 18th "assigned" to specific recipients, be they replacements or new orders. So for anyone intending to place a new order _now_, that new date applies.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just looked again and now it shows in stock on JUNE 22. Ack. . . . .


  You are not helping....lol!!!

I never see our UPS driver, so I wouldn't know if it was the same guy everytime or not. We live in a ranch community, 12 ranches of 500+ acres each. UPS delivers to Ranch Headquarters for everyone, they don't deliver to anyone's door out here. There is a coded gate to get in that stops working for vendors at 6:00pm. UPS and Fed-Ex deliver out here everyday. Fed-Ex has no problems getting here by 11:00ish and they do deliver to our door. UPS can't seem to grasp the concept. I would use Fed-Ex exclusively, but sometimes, as with Amazon, Fed-Ex is not an option.

I am going to call the closest UPS Store when they open in 1/2 an hour to ask if they will let me have my package delivered there. I will pay any applicable fee.

P.S. My order still shows estimated delivery date of 6/19. Keeping fingers crossed that doesn't change.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay!! My new DX is being sent to the UPS Store. It is about 40 minutes from my house, but it is in the direction we have to go to get to Denver. There is an $8 charge per day, but that is ok. They get their delivery between 10:00am and 11:00am, which beats 7:00pm all to pieces!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Yay!! My new DX is being sent to the UPS Store. It is about 40 minutes from my house, but it is in the direction we have to go to get to Denver. There is an $8 charge per day, but that is ok. They get their delivery between 10:00am and 11:00am, which beats 7:00pm all to pieces!


Yay let us know when you get it.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

So glad to hear your good news!!!!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Will that give you time to pick it up and have it charged before you go? I hope so. You will have fun downloading books on the way.

Yay, I'm glad you are able to work this out.

Lynn M


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

It will give me time to pick it up. I will have to charge it once we get there, but that will work ok. I am just keeping my fingers crossed that it does get shipped by the 18th!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WolfePrincess--

Keep us posted!  I'm sorry to hear about your DX.  One thing to consider--I would wait to download most of your books to your new KDX when it arrives.  Download the one book you want to read most, or at least no more than a few, until you can really run it through its paces.  Each book you have purchased from Amazon can be downloaded to a maximum six Kindles (although you can get Amazon to free up books, you have to do it one book at a time).  No point in tying 350 books to the KDX until you're reasonably sure it works.

I have 40 pages of books on my Kindle1 home page.  I too like to have a library with me.  

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> I think trying to download 350 books broke your KDX. Why do you need 350 books at one time? Just download 20 that you might want to read or only the one you want to read then download from Amazon another from your list? I do feel that downloading a large amount of books was the cause of the screen hanging.
> 
> Also, why is everyone checking UPS? I am due to get my KDX via USPS. Is there a reason why you get your Kindles by UPS and I have to wait for USPS?
> 
> ...


Wow. Just 14 posts and you're lecturing people.

For the record a screen doesn't break because there are a lot of books on the device. It was most likely a physical defect or she accidently damaged it somehow. Probably a defect as it also happened to some K2 users. If she wants to keep her entire library on her Kindle so what? A lot of us do. That's what the large amount of storage is for. I'm also sure everyone reads their manuals when they get their device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . .well, two days ago when the post was made, the OP responded, apparently taking no offense, and the conversation has moved on. FWIW, I saw no rudeness or lecturing in that post, just bemusement.

And now, let's really move on. . . time for me to go to Amazon and one-click for MY DX ( after I check to be sure my CC cycle has closed so that the bill won't _really_ come until mid-August.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Ann!!!!  When you get it, maybe we can get together, since you won't be able to come to the next DC meet!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely!  I've been planning this. . .talked to DH (it's not a trivial amount of money so it seemed wise to consult even if I am the one who pays all the bills anyway) who thinks I'm kind of nuts: "But, you already have one".  I just ask him how many screw drivers and drills and things he has.  

Hey, maybe you can quilt me a nice slip case with a musical themed fabric?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Ann!! My DH doesn't say anything about my Kindles for a similar reason. Not screw drivers and drills, but his massive Alienware computer...lol!

Be sure to let us know when you get it and what you think of it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . .well, two days ago when the post was made, the OP responded, apparently taking no offense, and the conversation has moved on. FWIW, I saw no rudeness or lecturing in that post, just bemusement.
> 
> And now, let's really move on. . . time for me to go to Amazon and one-click for MY DX ( after I check to be sure my CC cycle has closed so that the bill won't _really_ come until mid-August.)


Yay Anne you are getting the DX you will love it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

See, my problem is that I play the video games with my fiance which makes it hard for me to point to his spending on those to buy a DX. (sigh)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Woohoo! My order status has changed to "Shipping Soon"! Maybe it will get here tomorrow. Oh please oh please oh please! Out of fingers to cross. Guess I will have to start using my toes...lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crossing fingers and toes. . . you need to have a Kindle for your trip!!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed too! I don't want your toes to cramp  

If you get it tomorrow, you'll have time to fully charge it before leaving.

I'm excited for you  

Lynn M


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's been "Preparing for shipment" alllllll day! I wish they would just go ahead and ship it already...lol. I have refreshed my account page on Amazon so many times today, I'm surprised I haven't crashed the site.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> It's been "Preparing for shipment" alllllll day! I wish they would just go ahead and ship it already...lol. I have refreshed my account page on Amazon so many times today, I'm surprised I haven't crashed the site.


I hate when that happens. Sometimes that have sent it and just have not marked it sent yet.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I hope it has arrived today! Keep us posted


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Still shows "Shipping Soon - Preparing for shipment." I just hope it goes out today.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Take heart Wolf -- when i got my K2 it said "Shipping Soon - Preparing for shipment" until the DAY AFTER I had it in my hand!!

Here's wishing you luck that it arrives in time!!

Also, a USB charger plug or a smaller Inverter will probably charge the thing as you drive!  And Sprints coverage along Interstates is pretty good <-- assumes you are driving of course.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just received an email from Amazon. My KDX is back ordered. Even though it says preparing to ship that is apparently not the case. Well, I guess it is preparing to ship whenever they get one in stock. At this time, they expect to have them in stock around 6/26. So, I will uncross my fingers and just hope they get them in stock.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  It says that on the web site now too.  Hmmm. . . .I wonder if they're allocating orders as they get them and moving the 'available' date back, or if they're having trouble actually getting them.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My replacement order was placed when the website still showed 6/17 as the available date. Since then the date has moved farther and farther away. I thought replacements received priority over new orders, but I guess I was mistaken. I know I will be happy whenever I get it. Like a child at Christmas, I want it now...lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean.  I ordered on the 17th when it said available on the 22nd.  They gave me a delivery date of the 25th and that hasn't changed although the available date has moved back to the 26th.  I hope I don't get an e-mail like you did,  but I won't be too surprised if I do.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just wish they would put the real date they will have them in stock. It almost feels like they are trying to lure people to order and slowly keep moving the "in stock" date towards the real date. Just wish I knew what that date is.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

NYCKindleFan:  I was not lecturing, just trying to understand why so many books since you can only read a couple at a time.  Sorry, I did not mean to sound like I knew something you didn't.  I am just learning about the Kindles.  Guess I will not use the Boards if I am going to get misunderstood.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder when they will catch up and have them in stock on the day I want to order one.  Still trying to decide whether or not to buy it, but I don't want to order unless it's in stock.  I wonder if this means that it has been selling like hotcakes or just that the production has been slow.

It still says 6/26 for availability date.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> NYCKindleFan: I was not lecturing, just trying to understand why so many books since you can only read a couple at a time. Sorry, I did not mean to sound like I knew something you didn't. I am just learning about the Kindles. Guess I will not use the Boards if I am going to get misunderstood.


The longer you are here you will find a lot of us have lots of books on ours Kindles. There are a lot of books offered for free and lots of bargain books. Since there is room on the kindle there it no reason not to carry them all on the kindle. Let see have we gotten you to buy a cover yet or a case to carry your kindle? The longer you are here the more you will end up getting. Welcome by the way. Who knows we may get you to buy more and more books LOL.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> NYCKindleFan: I was not lecturing, just trying to understand why so many books since you can only read a couple at a time. Sorry, I did not mean to sound like I knew something you didn't. I am just learning about the Kindles. Guess I will not use the Boards if I am going to get misunderstood.


Please don't leave. With all the people on the boards, there are bound to be misunderstandings. I have been misunderstood more than once...lol!

As far as keeping all my books on my Kindle, for me personally, where I live Whispernet is hit or miss. If I don't have access to my computer, and my books weren't already on my Kindle, I wouldn't be able to read what I want when I want. Plus, we go camping almost every weekend and where we camp, again there is no Whispernet or internet access. So I load up my Kindle before we go with any new books. Also, I am a heavy re-reader. I never know what I am going to want to read. So, if I have all my books with me I can pop open whatever strikes my fancy.  I think, like everything else, the choice is personal preference. Lucky for us, with the Kindle, we have a device that works in several different ways!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> NYCKindleFan: I was not lecturing, just trying to understand why so many books since you can only read a couple at a time. Sorry, I did not mean to sound like I knew something you didn't. I am just learning about the Kindles. Guess I will not use the Boards if I am going to get misunderstood.


Stick around. There are many different personalities and posting styles. A few issues are to be expected. You are more then fine.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> NYCKindleFan: I was not lecturing, just trying to understand why so many books since you can only read a couple at a time. Sorry, I did not mean to sound like I knew something you didn't. I am just learning about the Kindles. Guess I will not use the Boards if I am going to get misunderstood.


No one's trying to drive you away. You just need to learn a little Ketiquette (Kindle etiquette). In this case, lesson 1 is that people having their Kindles stocked to the brim with books isn't an oddity, it's a way of life.

My name is Greg, and I have 290 items on my Kindle and am proud of it...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It's ok Beth - we are obsessive about our kindles, whether to load them up, or only have a few books, what kind of cover, what kind of skin, how to tell others, what font to use, and on and on and on.  

We like you and want you to stay and post and get silly with us.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I just wish they would put the real date they will have them in stock. It almost feels like they are trying to lure people to order and slowly keep moving the "in stock" date towards the real date. Just wish I knew what that date is.


They are giving the real dates, for those that have yet to place an order.

By all rights you should have gotten a DX from the stock they received on the 17th as I ordered my DX on the 15th, and received it today. The only thing that I can think of is that they didn't allocate a replacement DX for you soon enough to get one from that shipment, you should be guaranteed one from the stock they're getting on the 22nd though, if not then there's a definite problem that amazon's customer service will need to address.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Anne, WolfPrincess73, Greg Banks, Anju No. 469, and ProfCrash.  You have convinced me to continue to get silly with all of you and all the others on the KindleBoards.  I will mind my Ketiquette and have already begun to load up our KindleDX with both books and MP3 files.

For those of you who want to know how to change your iTunes to MP3 files, let me know.  I finally figured it out.  Now I read to music.

Seriously, thanks to you all for welcoming me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks, Anne, WolfPrincess73, Greg Banks, Anju No. 469, and ProfCrash. You have convinced me to continue to get silly with all of you and all the others on the KindleBoards. I will mind my Ketiquette and have already begun to load up our KindleDX with both books and MP3 files.
> 
> For those of you who want to know how to change your iTunes to MP3 files, let me know. I finally figured it out. Now I read to music.
> 
> Seriously, thanks to you all for welcoming me.


egalbs2: I am glad you will stay and be silly with us  you have found a group that really love the kindle..This is a great group you will learn so much here. You have already found something that can be helpful. And see you are already loading up your DX with books etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks, Anne, WolfPrincess73, Greg Banks, Anju No. 469, and ProfCrash. You have convinced me to continue to get silly with all of you and all the others on the KindleBoards. I will mind my Ketiquette and have already begun to load up our KindleDX with both books and MP3 files.
> 
> For those of you who want to know how to change your iTunes to MP3 files, let me know. I finally figured it out. Now I read to music.
> 
> Seriously, thanks to you all for welcoming me.


If you ever need to relax come join us in the Tea Thread for a cuppa. We have a few different varieties to offer.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

legalbs2,

One warning. If you ever decide you need to seek treatment for severe Kindlism, you'll have to stay far away from this group. It's the most disgusting group of enablers I've ever met. Next thing you know you'll find yourself standing beside the road holding a sign saying "Will work for Kindle books."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg - you have such a way with words LOL


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my DX!! This is the first chance I have had to post. The UPS Store called Friday and said they had my package. No shipment email from Amazon or anything, so I was totally surprised!! I had to wait until we got to Denver to plug it in, but it is charged, loaded with books and working like a dream!! He even has a name already. When I opened the box, he was christened, "Great Googely Moogely that thing is huge." So, GreatGoogelyMoogely he is...lol! Ok, gotta go celebrate the anniversary of my 28th birthday. Thanks for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good news WolfPrincess. . . . .and it means to me that I can be more confident that the delivery date of the 25th that they gave me will hold. . . .since they kept moving back the 'in stock' date there was a tiny niggling worry in the back of my mind that at some point they'd push back the delivery date too. . . .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I got my DX!! This is the first chance I have had to post. The UPS Store called Friday and said they had my package. No shipment email from Amazon or anything, so I was totally surprised!! I had to wait until we got to Denver to plug it in, but it is charged, loaded with books and working like a dream!! He even has a name already. When I opened the box, he was christened, "Great Googely Moogely that thing is huge." So, GreatGoogelyMoogely he is...lol! Ok, gotta go celebrate the anniversary of my 28th birthday. Thanks for hanging in there with me.


That is Great News WolfPrincess. I am so Happy you got you KDX. I know you will love it enjoy.


----------

